# Looking for a place to stay



## culbreeze (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi

Can anyone help me, I'm looking for a place to rent while I'm visiting singapore. Not to expensive but furnished and have airconditioning.

Can you give me websites to look for it? Thanks


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

how long are you looking for ?

I could point you to some places where they do short term rental ..


----------



## sunny_73 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi,

Try this link:

roomsDB.net - The Property Rental Specialist For Singapore - Rent Rooms / Apartments in Singapore


----------



## culbreeze (Jul 27, 2010)

@ecureilx Maybe two months or more.

@sunny_73 thanks for the link I'll look in to.

anymore? more options makes for a great help.

Thanks guys for the reply.


----------

